# My HT



## DragonArt (Jan 1, 2008)

It's nothing fancy, but it is good enough for me (for now....).

LCR:
Tannoy Sensys-1

Rear: 
Wharfedale DFS-21

Sub:
DIY Rythmik Audio DS15 (200l/19hz)

Amp:
Pioneer VSX-415 (seriously needs upgrading)

Screen:
A roller window blind I found lying around with DIY satin black borders

Projector:
Panasonic PT-LC75U (this too needs upgrading)

Cables:

Interconnects: Mostly DIY*
Speaker cables: Monster Cable flat 2.5 mm^2 (found at a sale for the price of no-brand 2.5mm^2 cable)

Equalizer:
Dspeaker Anti-Mode 8033

* Store bought interconnects had some serious humming(shielding) issues , so I had to make my own.




You Americans are so lucky. All this equipment has cost me a bit over $4500 in Finland, in the US it would have only cost about half that. :hissyfit:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Post some pics. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DragonArt said:


> Screen:
> A roller window blind I found lying around with DIY satin black borders


Now theirs an idea! I wonder how that looks.


----------



## DragonArt (Jan 1, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Now theirs an idea! I wonder how that looks.


Not bad actually, the fabric is totally light-proof, suitably heavy and has a matte texture to it (no hotspotting).The best part is that it can be rolled up just like a normal projection screen and it doubles as a normal window blind. The only downside I can see is the fabric's tendency to wave a little bit, but that is nothing a cardboard spine won't fix (although it makes the back of the screen look a tad fankensteiny:R).


----------

